# It's Time 2 Burn!



## Bak2Modelling (Oct 3, 2005)

im obessed with my stomach! i have to tone this flab and loose some weight the proper way! been weighing myself when i wake up.. after morning gym, after work, after dinner after gym at night.. like i think somthing is going to happen in those 10 minutes even the mirror i dont look at my face i look at my stomach

I used to be lean i used to go out to hard clubs dance all night till the next after noon, train & work at a gym... eat nothing but boiled chicken and spinach every 3 hours till 8pm hit then eat nothing... but thinking of going back to boiled chicken breast, egg whites etc makes me wanna   

I weighed in at 59kg a month ago at night, mornings bout 57.5 if i was having a good day..
i recently joined lite and easy and have been training my butt off now weighing in at 55.8 in the morning and 56.5-57 kg at night..still size 10

i started modeling again... which is a real weight eye opener ..mark purposed last weekend another reason to loose weigh the wedding, engagement etc and we booked two holidays in Decembers and Jan this year so .. i need to loose some hard core weight ... doctor has put me on CLA & 50mg DHEA so i can loose weight from stomach also taking ditemtrene extreme caffines which makes me feel like rushing and running everywhere even thu work...

this weekend mark had an argument with the manager of the gym i train twice a day at... this guy is on a ego trip..runs out to abuse us mark almost ended up in a fight with the prix. tonight i pick up the refunded remainder of our memberships... we aren't welcomed anymore..    

At the moment i weigh in at 55.8kg 1st thing in the morning by night i'm 57 big improvement from 60kg before.. i have jumped from skinny to fat and now heading back to skinny.. want to reach at least 50kg by christmas... i mean I will reach,... i hope 

this morning did 40 minutes of intense cardio.. doctor has put me on CLA & 50mg DHEA tablets to get my weight off me. Plus I'm on Dimentrene Extreme caffines so i feel like i'm on speed around the office after training in the mornings run around like a crazy woman..

tonight i look for a new gym..  more meat heads, more cardio hogging junkies something to look forward to...


----------



## kenwood (Oct 4, 2005)

goodluck


----------



## Bak2Modelling (Oct 4, 2005)

*Day 2*

Last night caught up with my old trainer/best friend.. she was taking about how our lives used to be .. get up work out at crack of dawn.. work finish work then work at the gym till 11pm i used to lock up and train there alone.. every night.. yep shes right i didn't have a life... but i had a good body hehehe 

Got up early started at new gym near by didn't even know it existed.. it's huge was wrapt 20 treadmills and 10 cross trainers all empty for once i didn't have to wait for a machine or jump on somthing else .. gym is dead.. don't think many people know about it. 

did my 45 min cardio & rope ab crunches. Guess that will be my new place to live considering im at the gym more then home. 

We are doing weights tonight.. hopefully it won't be to packed...going late hope to catch up with the owner used to work for him when i was 18 trainee ship which i did for 4 weeks in the gym then quit wasn't learning anything..

this morning I weighed 55.5 kg


----------



## Bak2Modelling (Oct 5, 2005)

*Day 3*

This morning got to the gym half asleep.. caffine finally kicked in after 4 minutes stuggling on the cross trainer worked out flat out.. 30 min cross trainer then 15 on tradmill lost 400 calories approx & then did rope crunches .. Still taking the CLA & DHEA doctor gave me to burn stomach fat... still not sure if it's working... 

This morning 55.0 kg which i was pretty happy about..


----------



## Bak2Modelling (Oct 9, 2005)

*Day 6*

Got a modelling interview tomorrow for promo work, got up early this morning to train great session.. still on 55kg... did hard cross trainer then the cross trainer up stairs flat out then bike.. started doing abs running late for work... this guy came up who was training someone told me a different way of doing rope crunches without putting pressure on my back.

which was great coz i felt like crap after one set..killed me.. after three sets felt like someone kicked me hard in the stomach .. love that feeling!

keep training hard won't be long before two months are up.. training again tonight weights then hopfully cardio.. haven't done weights for a week... will be in pain tomorrow!


----------



## Bak2Modelling (Oct 18, 2005)

day um ? lost track of time!

modelling thing feel thu, the guy was a jerk.. told him wasn't interested in working for him.. by the time i minus tax and petrol i might as well work at k-mart, usually get double that... must think i'm a bimbo..  

Bought a new cross trainer.. did well found a guy worked for a huge company with awesome gym equipment.. had a good chat.. he said he`d pocked the money, off the books to do it below cost.. so got a awesome trainer worth heaps for alot ...lot less! 

finally finished assembling it last night was a bit of a pain to assemble... got weights & everything else no need to look for another gym, i will just need motivation...

weighing 54.7 this morning so slowly improving.. temptation is killing me.. chocolate is everywhere.. everyone at work.. want some? want some? driving me bannas.. wish i could cut cravings.... awww


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey looks like your doing pretty good over here!  Weight is steadily dropping very nice!  I think you look awsome as is but I understand your field of work lol.

What form of diet are you following?


----------



## Bak2Modelling (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks.. well I was on light and easy (meal plan premade) - it's mixture of carbs pasta (handful) and lots of veggies.. for dinner and lunch was mixture of sandwiches or soups etc.. you don't exceed 1500 calories per day.

I am starting a new diet on Monday even tho this one is working I feel that alot of the stuff I am eating is to nice to get the weight of fast. 

I am now visiting Dr Peter Eng who is giving me weekly shoots of V C he says it goes straight into your blood stream to break up fat cells to burn quicker... shots are meant to be alot more effective then eating an orange.. Defiantly alot more costly! hehhe

Monday I start on his diet having Proslender, carb buster, Energnic, caritine, xenoclear, linseed, rice bran. Psyllium Husk and i'm still on Dhea & Cla... most of it's in a milk shake 3 times a day.. before meals so i fill up on it, also cleans my liver... 

i can't eat anything like i have been eating no carbs, no starch, no tin food, grapes, rock fruit, dairy etc.. so eat like a rabbit he garentees I will loose 10kgs within 7 weeks and keep it off.. it's more of a comp diet then anything else i guess.. but summers here i need a quick fix..  i will be training one hour a day minimum only cardio and not allowed to do weights till i reach my idel weight then we tone up. 
I am now weighing 55.5kg so i have gone up alittle I'm guessing because of the alcohol from the weekend.. but now i can't have any of that eighter...

here we go.. i will write back on day one.. Monday...


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 3, 2005)

Thats sounds like hell on your body.  Why not just stick with a standard diet with proteins/fats/and some carbs and be able to mix in weight training and cardio?  

That sounds like alot of supps to take....hope all goes well!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 3, 2005)

That sounds rough on the body, I agree.

 You've talked a lot about your weight goals.  Have you had your body fat measured?  If you are doing weight training, you will (hopefully) build muscle, which weighs more that fat.  I'd hate for you to be gaining lean mass but thinking you are failing to lose bodyfat.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 4, 2005)

I agree with py here.

Now don't get me wrong hun you are GORGEOUS!!  I just wouldn't want you to do anything to detrimental to your health....not bashing you or anything just watching out for your help.  Gotta keep all the women we can around here and one of your beauty.....ya can't go wrong!


----------



## Bak2Modelling (Nov 11, 2005)

thanks guys for the feedback it's more of a detox diet.. trust me i need a detox i have put worse crap into my system when i was single constantly partying for days no sleep. All natural no chemicals.. Weight training is on hold till i reach my ideal weight then i will do weight training and cut out cardio.

This is what I think I need.. it seems 2 be working only been one week.. down to 53.4kg which is awesome usually i hide my figure at the moment I'm not at my goal but I love what I'm progressing at.

I am still training very hard to find modivation at home alone.. the gym i went and kicked it out hard coz i was there at 5.30am training in the back now at home i shove on a movie and train but i think i need to train harder so this week might start a lil outdoor training now the weather is good, kix it out a bit harder.

see what happens.. i know if i do another comp diet it will be alot harder on my body just protein nothing else but thats what i will do if this doesnt work.. i know i need to train harder!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 11, 2005)

Outdoor cardio is way different from a treadmill in a lot of ways.  It'll do you good to mix it up.

 Glad to hear things are feel good.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 12, 2005)

Agree with py there!  I prefere outdoor cardio hands down.....a nice run in the woods is more interesting then looking at a bunch of guys w/o LOL.

Hope all works out for you....keep healthy!!


----------



## Bak2Modelling (Nov 14, 2005)

we don't have woods, i know you burn alot more fat.. the weather has been crap and there is a flasher in the area who keeps suprising female joggers but if i get up early think i`ll beat him out of bed. 
weighed myself this morning 52.9 getting there very slowly but very fast if that makes sense .. food is killing me that powder is like eating a tree.. 
plus stress at the moment with loans my otherhalf has is killing me at night so hard to get up in the morning i'm sure thats contrubiting to weight loss


----------



## Bak2Modelling (Nov 15, 2005)

spoilt my diet yesterday night.. durning the day i didn't eat much but we had an early xmas dinner with the cousins last night so i had to eat bbq i had meat & a bit of biscit cake made with bannana & condensed milk... i felt like crap when i got home shouldn't have endoulged durning the week.. also had champane.. this morning i expected to be over 53 but acutlly stayed on 52.8kg so today i am defintly running tonight.

getting the munchies very often at the moment but trying to cut old habits, apple not chocolate... aw feel like crap..  can't win eat the junk feel like crap don't eat it and still feel crap hehehe alwel.. my bit'ch`n is over today


----------



## Pylon (Nov 15, 2005)

Bak2Modelling said:
			
		

> spoilt my diet yesterday night.. durning the day i didn't eat much but we had an early xmas dinner with the cousins last night so i had to eat bbq i had meat & a bit of biscit cake made with bannana & condensed milk... i felt like crap when i got home shouldn't have endoulged durning the week.. also had champane.. this morning i expected to be over 53 but acutlly stayed on 52.8kg so today i am defintly running tonight.
> 
> getting the munchies very often at the moment but trying to cut old habits, apple not chocolate... aw feel like crap.. can't win eat the junk feel like crap don't eat it and still feel crap hehehe alwel.. my bit'ch`n is over today


 Stay strong, sister.  It gets easier to handle the junk food.  (Not eating it, I mean.  I splurged Sunday on nachos, bosco sticks and a great pork sammich on cheese bread, and my body flat out rejected it later.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Bak2Modelling (Nov 21, 2005)

diet is killing me.. - (eating chocolate) - i have no frickin will power! went for almost two hour walk/run yesterday only ment to be an hour but got lost thought i knew a short cut.. um serves me right guess it's gods way of telling me if u eat sh*t you have to work it off no use in complaining bout being flabby then eating crap. 

i have to get my stuff toghter.. i need some inspiration or a kick up the a$$!  why is everything that taste so good so bad ! can't eat it now but when i'm 80 and don't care about weight loss i will prolley get diabetes and not be able to have it like most the history in the family. frickin suxs.. - ah can someone recommend a book to get me motivated? might be a good idea to enter a comp - if i have a date and i know i'm on stage, i know i'll get there.. just gotta get myself on track!


----------



## Bak2Modelling (Nov 22, 2005)

Yesterday caught up with my best friend. Shes been feeling shit about her weight and i figured it would be good to go for a walk. we walked up a bush track very hilly fantastic to train on, gorgeous views & close to home but unfortuntly very dangerous if your on it alone not many people around -(rapes etc) walked for an hour and a half. would have been a good to jog but mez has knee problems. she used to be very cut up but i think medication has made her put so much weight on & had a bike accident. she used to be so ripped her abs would stick out when shes dancing. hopefully we can train toghter more time goes fast and itz good for both of us plus we both have a wedding to train for. this morning weighed 52.7kg but i`m guessing the slim milk would have somthing to do with that.. i was sick most of the day our fridge sill is worn and everything is going off before expiry. this morning it was lumpy ewwwww


----------



## Bak2Modelling (Nov 23, 2005)

53.1 this morning.. last night went for hour walk with hand weights. feeling really wrecked all the time like i wanna sleep at work. tonight walking at the beach with mez taking weights to burn more think they are fantastic. having problems with will power... not eating chips but chocolate the evil crap is everywere here and i just wanna sit down and eat it all day!


----------



## Bak2Modelling (Nov 30, 2005)

52.5 Today yippy .. guess i didn't eat a great deal yesterday and i went for an hour rolla blade at the beach was awesome, been stressed over that frickn driver but gave him the sack yesterday as he continues to be the smart a$$ he is.. never shuts up..

also did some chest two days ago get back into weights slowly and felt nothing no pain.. think i need to train weights a lil harder.. 

aiming to buy my own rollablades really enjoyed it yesterday even tho i almost collected a few trees, kids and bikes. 

see how we go this road is very bumpy!


----------



## Bak2Modelling (Dec 14, 2005)

Been a few days since i have written, my weight has been up and down really bad on tuesday i weighed 53.9 then last night i weighed 52.5 this morning 52.1... 
I rollabalded last night near the beach as usual 30 minutes against strong wind which was a killer but on the way back was frick`n awesome picked up so much speed lost balance quiet a  few times luckily didn't fall.

Loving rollablading hoping to get a pair for xmas so i don't have to borrow marks anymore and micks.

 i have finally cut out the chocolates not as bad for them


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 15, 2005)

Heya hun glad to see your still at it!  Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 15, 2005)

Heya Bak...where you been?


----------



## Bak2Modelling (Apr 26, 2006)

Been ages since I last wrote, have been eating clean but weekends been eating junk. It's terrible mark keeps bringing chocolate around me and eating hot chips, its like um jus one jus one.. and end up eating one then another then another... i have to stop it. 

started writing again coz before i got my wilpower out of being honest on a website.. i looked back and understand if i'm improving or failing. 

I went down to 52.0kg with DR Eng, but his diet isn't for ever.. you can't live without carbs... otherwise i`d live on a comp diet but.. end of the day thats not living. 

today i`m 55.5kg so i have gone up and need it back down.... started training last night joined up at st.albans. Modelling well honestly i can't be bothered anymore, i'm working 7 days after work last thing i wanna do is pose for 3 hours, i know it may not seem like hard work but it's sooo draining!
 
Last NightI did 10 minutes flat out on the x trainer, bike, tread mill and back on x trainer till i did 45 minutes and felt like passing out, i've got a shocking flu so i found it hard to breath.

Felt like crap but felt great afterwards then couldn't sleep all night from the rush of training. lol and today my flu feels 10 times worse...alwel.. 

plan is to loose weight and gain muscle so i booked in with a personal trainer in albert park lake..next thursday to write me up a program.... tho i think i might find something better on this website....


----------



## Bak2Modelling (Apr 26, 2006)

if anyone does read any of my crap.. leave me some work out advice ...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=1328996#post1328996

thanks kel xx


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 28, 2006)

Heya bak...glad to see your back at it!  I was wondering where you were!!  Off in the corner cheatin I can see heh. 

Hey ramblin is allowed in the journal section so ramble on!

As for the workout....I'd suggest really sticking to a workout not only does it help burn cals while doing it but the more LBM you have the more cals you burn at rest.  So those cheats wont be so bad with some more muscle on 

I dont know how experienced you are at training so its hard to recommmend anything but you could do a push/pull/legs split or even a good 3 x week full body workout.  Those both work great for people new - mod experienced with lifting.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

1st- Hiya bak. the title of your journal caught me eye...then...ok..you did..

Y'all got married yet? Or when is that gonna happen?

2nd- Py and DB...pals....we' gonna have to have a little talk about you holding out on another hottie from me... 

DB has good points. It's time to start the lifting again. I hope this doens't sound as bad as it may..but you are thinking 'girlie'. You want to cardio down..THEN hit some weights. Go ahead and incorporate the weight training w/ cardio. 
If I read right yesterday, you do two or three cardio sessions aday? Too much. How about 1 cardio and one lifting session per day split. (keep your am cardio, then lift in the afternoon / evening)

As DB mentiond about the different training splits, Knock out multiple body parts per day, and do them with a high intensity. Keep the weights in strict form, heavy enough that you can only do reps in the 8 - 10 rep range, and rest intervals (RI) to a minute or less. 

Stick w/ the basics: compound movements. Free weights. Leave the machines for the rest...

I just reread your last post. You're sick? Don't work out while you are sick! IT will put that much more labor on your immune system and will take longer to get better. For the flu, sleep and liquids.
Also saw that you're getting a PT. That's great! Make sure he knows what he's doing...
make sure he has your best interests at heart. 
if he wants you to run the gambit of machines and isolation exercises...put him on notice.

There is no such thing as 'toning'. There are tons of VERY knowlegable people on this site. People w/ experience, PT's and people who even compete and can help with very detailed advice. If you have the time, look through our journals. There are a very large group of us here who are 'family'. Look around, you would be welcomed. 

have a great day!


----------



## Bak2Modelling (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys, 
yeah i was sick but it was a cold which finally died off, training only made me sweat and for some reason i lasted longer then normal when training..
well cardio is kickin me in the butt finding gym is packed now its to cold to train outside for most.. its to dark for me to train alone after or before work so im stuck in the gym! 

I found how to keep myself more focus.. figured kick boxing might do the trick.. and its good gets mark fit as well and not sitting at home watchin crap tv. We started kicking at john scida gym, watch his students fights in the ring and they r awesome always wanted to join up under his name.. he trains so many champions.. 

started yesterday felt completely unco at the start but got the hang of it fast.. will be training there twice a week.. but mornings will be weight training after reading everyones replies..

i have been training unpractically, with out someone its hard to go really heavy.. i find if its to heavy i loose balence as one wrist is stronger then the other.. legs i can go hard but chest/bi/tri usual reps i do aren't so easy with no one to help. 

getting married march next year.. omg  i can't believe how hard it is to find a church.. priests are so rude.. here .. shocking me.. i just wanna elope.. train, get a body then fly to a majestic island for a quick wedding! stright into the honey moon..


i only wish.


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2006)

Hey!
Welcome back..that cold that was going arond layed up a lot of us. Good to hear that you kicked it.
So, if I read rigt, you are gonna do kick boxing in the evening? You are right..it will whip u into good shape...quick!
Let's talk about your weight training. 
Post what you are doing or are thinking of doing.
(split, exercises, reps ,etc)
As far as not having a spotter, a lot of us here don't have spotters. Dumb bells are really good to use. If you can't get the weight up...just put them down..won't get trapped underneath. Your wrists will even out with use...

My ex, has  BIG German Sheppard that she takes running w/ her in the am. Don't know if that's practical for you, but an option.

Elop, eh? Hmm...nothing says I love you like the Drive Thru Elvis Wedding Chapel of Love. 

How are they rude?

ok..how's this?
Train on Mon/ Wed / Fri.
Either full body or: 
Uppers / Lowers / Uppers  = chest,delts,tris / legs / back, traps, bis


----------



## DeadBolt (May 10, 2006)

Heya hun glad your feeling better!  

Great that your doing kick boxing...that was something I always wanted to do but never had the time for!  Hope it pays off for ya!

Burner has it down with a nice push/leg/pull split.  Well depending on your goals.  We're here to help so dont be shy!


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2006)

That, my friend is 'cause I read everybody else's ideas..


----------



## DeadBolt (May 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> That, my friend is 'cause I read everybody else's ideas..


----------



## Bak2Modelling (May 23, 2006)

finally got a church .. i ment rude as in its like they didn't want me to waist their time.. even tho they charge $1000 for us to get married there.. now we r looking for bands.. more fun.. stuck listening to a band most last night in someones garage to see if we wanna hire them for the wedding;. they were awesome but to new age .. my woggy parents aren't into that stuff

lol how funny america has drive in chapels.. whats next! lol can u get fries thu there as well just in case you get the munchies after the wedding?

hehehe Mc Chruch

at the moment i haven't started weight training only doing a little bit of chest, I have been doing a fair bit of kix boxing lately because my Mark likes it its good we can train at home.. I have been taking personal lessons with Johnny once a week and doing this mixed classes twice a week. so far so good .. no i`m not jumping in the ring to fight against another girl.. i love the thought.. but lol i have been punched in the head a couple of times when we spar and i think im more likey to do damage to my face..

not exactly what i want with the wedding coming up this close, i will do club spars tho when i learn everything proper.. (still fighting against another girl but you go as hard as she does so if she takes it easy so will i)... at the moment feel like a spaz everyones like years ahead of me and i`m only weeks into it.. did karate a while ago but didn't do it long enough to be confident with kicking and punching..  i am still learning.. - if all fails aim for the nuts right? lol 
Dead bolt.. should make time.. i suppose if ur self motivated to train and don't get bored easy with out a partner it doesn't matter.. but i think its good coz it takes my mind .. on the thread mill my mind is on how many minutes i have been on the threadmill for.. in kick boxing my minds on focusing on learning one hour goes by super fast.

my weight is crap it goes from 52-53-54 everyday up and down .. driving me bannas.. 

your program
Uppers / Lowers / Uppers = chest,delts,tris / legs / back, traps, bis
its more what u do for each body part not what to do.. you know what i mean? i've been doing the same reps in which im used to doing with a partner so i can go heavy, but now im training solo i don't feel like im getting a proper work out 

a german shepard might come in handy.. i swear i get so many weirdos! it's like i have a tracking device on me.. they all come running towards me when im in their area! - i have copped some real scary people in the past. on the other hand if they chase me i suppose i will train harder and burn more calories lol jk.. nah mainly happens whens im traped on a train or at work or shopping etc.. at least once every three weeks i get someone you just go wtf

i have stopped cardio which i will restart tomorrow tonight we have kick boxing. 

wish the weather was better i just feel like sitting in font of a heater eating all day! lol


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2006)

Bak2Modelling said:
			
		

> your program
> Uppers / Lowers / Uppers = chest,delts,tris / legs / back, traps, bis
> its more what u do for each body part not what to do.. you know what i mean? i've been doing the same reps in which im used to doing with a partner so i can go heavy, but now im training solo i don't feel like im getting a proper work out


Sorry, I am not sure what you mean...please explain.
Now, it sounds as if u are comfortable with a certain workout. I had the same problem. I am now on a different split. I am actually going to be starting my push / legs / pull next month...

Post what this workout is and we can tweak it....either its good, or we can make it better to help you. 
As stated above, I and many others here don't have workout partners..and I am strong now than I was before. It's a mentality. By what you said, I went thru the same thing years ago. My friend and work out partner...moved. I HATED to work out alone...and I stayed out of the gym for a LONG time....finally...I went...started on my own...it sucked, but I stuck with it...figured things out and then went forward. 

Use your old routine...or try ours...but stick with it...the 1st couple weeks are gonna suck. It will be awkward...but push thru it.

If you do...it may get to the point where a workout partner will be an annoyance...actually. (I dunno if I could workout w/ my friend anymore.) I know what I need to do to get done...and it's not necesarrily what he needs to get done. 
Note: The only training day that we can sort of train together is chest. And still, we'll do some separate exercises...


CONGRATS on getting the Church! FINALLY! WAHOO!  One less headache.
heh heh....when you mentioned looking for a band..reminds me of the movie: The Wedding Singer...have u seen it? 

If I ever get free time..I'd like to get back into kick boxing...really not that good at it...but, great exercise...

no German Shepopard? Pepper spray also works well....


----------



## Bak2Modelling (May 25, 2006)

At the moment I???m not weight training proper.. not routine going.
Legs 
*Calf raises? Think that???s what its called???  I pulse it till I can???t take no more and alternate my feet so in one set I do inward, straight ahead then outwards then heavier same & heavier third same by this stage I feel like I cant walk lol
*leg curls I start with bout 10/15 reps then second set heavier 8 reps then heavier last set try to get 4/6 out
*Leg raises I start with two sets normally then last set pulse  
*Lunges ??? I usually do these in karate now I have to start doing them at the gym???

Back
*up right row ??? 3 sets each set less reps but heavier
*used to have a machine at the old gym to pull ur upper body using ur back.. I have to find an alternative at this gym
*using a bar I raise it from my chest to behind my head then back to my chest then behind my head kept doing these till I can???t take it no more. Then heavier second and third set less reps kills you.

Arms Bi/Tri
*I grab onto the flat chair bend my legs and its like benching my body weight backwards
*Arm side raises ??? free weights heavier each set and less reps
*Arm straight raises ??? free weights heavier each set and less reps
*cable pull downs
*roll ball pull downs

Chest ??? all -??? 3 sets to the chest each set less reps but heavier
*lat pull down machine 
*Free dumbbells incline press
*Bench Press
*Fly machine
*peck deck

every second day I usually do abs which I haven???t been doing..
abs.
*Rope pull downs ??? as many as I can get out
*Leg Hold ??? hold partners legs and lay flat then reach legs straight to them they thow legs down and I can???t let them tough the floor (hard to explain)
*Medicine ball sit ups with a partner 
I do a mixture of abs depends what I feel like on the day and do as many as I can get out without crumbling

Anyway that???s roughly what I was doing but haven???t been doing.. slack slack slack! 

Last night went kick boxing.. we had a hard session I have my caffine tablets before hand so I get a good work out without getting puffed.. lol I was still getting puffed this session lol was good got stuck into it and got gloves & soft mits now so I can train proper at home.  Getting expensive tho but I sux at it so I have to have that one on one till get the hang of it.. lol 

Yeah wedding is slowly coming tighter going tonight to see a photographer then going home to train with mark should be good ??? oh and wedding singer love it lol  adam sandler is one of my favourite actors .. happy Gilmore is the bestest movie ever! Oh and anger management! When he knoxs the blind guy out with a ball.. I couldn???t stop laughing bout that all week ??? his new one spanglish was crap tho.


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2006)

Bak2Modelling said:
			
		

> At the moment I???m not weight training proper.. not routine going.
> Legs
> *Calf raises? Think that???s what its called??? I pulse it till I can???t take no more and alternate my feet so in one set I do inward, straight ahead then outwards then heavier same & heavier third same by this stage I feel like I cant walk lol
> *leg curls I start with bout 10/15 reps then second set heavier 8 reps then heavier last set try to get 4/6 out
> ...


Hey!
Now...let's get u all fixed up on a proper training schedule! 
What is your split? (What days are you doing this? ex: mon, wed and fri /mon, tues, thurs and fri)
Lets start with your 
*Legs*.
You are doing things in reverse order. You want to use the biggest muscles first.
So, instead of doing what you have listed, try:
1)Squats or leg press or lunges
2)leg curls
3) leg extensions
4) calves

*Back*: 
* upright rows are shoulder movements
1) Pull ups (if u cannot do pull ups, does your gym have a Gravitron machine? It is a weight assissted machine)
-or- pull downs (to the front. NEVER behind your neck)
**prefer pull ups
2) Bent over rows. (either dumb bell or bar bell)
3) hyper extensions or good morings or stiff legged dead lifts

*Arms*:
*I don't understand that 1st exercise...but, doesn't sound like an arm exercise
*the rest here are shoulder exercises.
So...
*Biceps*:
1) barbell or dumb bell curls
2) Preacher curls
3) concentration curls
4) cable burls
*Triceps*:
1) Dips
2) skull crushers
3) Tricep extensions
3) Close grip bench press

*Chest*:
1) bench press: dumbell or bar bell
2) Incline, same
3) decline, same
4) Flyes / pec dec (same basic exercise: one db, the other: machine)

What is going to be your split?  Whole body, three days per week?
Let's say you want to do this:
here's an example of what a decent, whole body workout may look like:

*Chest*: 
bench Press: 5 sets: (2 warm up sets, 3 working sets) 
flyes: 3 sets

*Legs*: 
Squats: 3 sets
leg extension  3 sets

*Shoulders*:
Military Press: 3 sets
Lateral raises: 3 sets

*Back*:
Pull Ups: 3 sets
Rows: 3 sets

*Arms*:
BB Curls: 2 sets
Dips: 2 sets

**just a very basic idea for a workout. On wed use a different exercise and the same for Friday.

**I'd say 5 sets the 1st exercise...to get warmed up and ready...after that 1st set, your body should be good to go...and be better if u did 5 minutes of easy cardio to get things loosened up.

Rep Range:
*high reps: 12 - 15
* med reps: 8 - 10
* low reps: 4 - 6

primarily, you should hit all 3 rep ranges to recruit all muscle fibers.
Pick a weight that you will 'fail' (cannot safely lift) in those ranges.


The split I am using right now is:
Legs, back and bis on monday and thursday
Chest, shoulders and triceps on tuesday and friday
wednesday off
Monday and tuesday are heavy days. (reps in the 4 - 6 rep range)
thursday and friday are medium (8 - 10 reps)

next month, I am switing to a push / legs / pull (mon / wed / fri) schedule.

If u want help getting a workout designed for you, you know we are here to help.
and....stop slacking! You have a goal date. To look as hot as possible in your wedding gown...so, lets go!  

WAY back in 1997..when I got out of the military...I went to a friend's kick boxing class.
I was living in New Jersey...which is at sea level. I moved home to Colorado...which is 7 thousand feet above sea level...harder to breathe...get winded a LOT faster, till you get acclimated to it.
So..even though I was still in good shape...I was DYING in this class...45 minutes of interval jump roping...(now...this is gonna sound sexist...but it worked and got me thru the class) I looked over, praying for death..and saw a couple girls going at it...w/out any problems...told myself then and there..wasn't gona let mey girl out perform me...after all...I am a MAN! I am young and in GREAT SHAPE! (wheeze) 
I made it...barely...but..couldn't walk for nearly 3 days after though! 

haven't seen spanglish....am waiting for Remote to come out. Have u seen any previews for it? Looks hilarious. Might be going to see X-Men III this weekend!  
hope the above helps a little.....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 26, 2006)

just thought I'd throw in my .02 cents here...you may want to check out ArchAngels journal and try some HIT if you are looking to burn fat.  It involves negatives, and low weights, so you are less likely to hurt yourself, and you can get the workout done relatively fast...just a though!


----------



## Bak2Modelling (Jun 1, 2006)

B_reed23 - I will check out her journal thanks heaps  always nice to get feed back.

burner02 - thanks so much.. thats exactly what i needed someone to look at what im doing fix amend and honestly do it.. not look at it and say oh. thats good .. and not help me out with it.

when i worked out at the gym always had a trainer or would train with this older guy who was a body builder it was the best but training solo is totally different.. plus i haven't trained for a while i can't lift as heavy.. 

i`ll start your program tomorrow or monday - thanks soooo much


that new movie Remote I haven't heard of it.. i got a guy who comes here selling dvds all the time.. i`ll see if he can get it .. if he does i`ll see if i can some how send it ova to you.

haven't yet seen any x men.. i think i better try and watch one.. 

just watched that new movie with kurt russell were their ship over turns.. thats just coming out at the cinema this month.. i got a crap copy of it but it was a crazy movie.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2006)

The Possieden(sp) Adventure. (the Kurt Russell movie) It is a remake. Funny...they also just did that a few months back as a made for TV movie as well...so...might wait till it comes out on DVD and rent it.


Don't worry about how much you can or cannot lift. As long as you use GREAT form and are lifting in the rep ranges...your strength will go up. 

I've been out of the dam gym again for the past two weeks..  Will be starting my 'cycle II' on Monday. (push / legs / pull) (this will give me two days per week for cardio...which I HATE doing)

Have a great weekend!


----------

